# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  نهواك يا حسين .. الشيخ حسين الأكرف .. في جنوب لبنان لشهر محرم 1431هـ بجودة عالية

## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






سيبقى الحسين عليه السلام في كل الأزمنة و سيبقى يزيد أيضاً، الأن صراع الحق و الباطل سيبقيان إلى أن يرث الله الأرض و من عليها، ومن هنا نحن وبإذن من الله عز وجل سنكون في ذرع الحسين عليه السلام ولن يختزل أو يدخل إلينا يزيد في معسكرنا مادمنا مع الحسين و أنصار الحسين، و أنصار الحسين إلى يومنا هذا موجودين و سيبقون إلى ظهور قائم آل محمد صلى الله عليه و آله و أقصد هنا مراجعنا العظام و علمائنا الأعلام العاملون الذين نسأل الله أن يوفقهم و إيانا إنه سميع مجيب ..


نقدم لكم آخر مشاركة للرادود الحسيني الشيخ حسين الأكرف في جنوب الإباء و العزة و الكرامة لبنان في مجمع سيد الشهداء بالضاحية الجنوبية، ويحمل التسجيل عنوان " نهواك يا حسين " بجودة عالية و على المعتاد على مكتبة سار اونلاين الصوتية.!!


من عباس يدوي الصوت 
_للإستماع و التحميل_

إسمي وجسمي وروحي وفكري
_للإستماع و التحميل_

آه يا ابني 
_للإستماع و التحميل_




وعظم الله أجورنا و أجوركم.. نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ليلاس

تسلم أخوي ع الطرح ..

الله يعطيكم العافية ..

----------


## نادِ عليًا

شكرا للمرور

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
مأجور ومثاب 
احسنت اخووي امير الذوق ع الطرح
جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## نادِ عليًا

شكرا للمرور^_^

----------

